# Incredible or Ultimate Sweater Machine Intarsia Carriage



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone have thoughts about this? I just bought the machine and waiting for it to arrive. On EBay, someone has the intarsia carriage for sale $30 + a small shipping charge.[ http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intarsia-Carriage-for-Ultimate-Knitting-Machine-Incred-/290443685227?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439fcaed6b#ht_725wt_1270 ]
The description says it helps when using many colors. I this something I should buy to use after i practice a little on the machine?
Thanks for you help!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Here is a video that shows how to use
the Intarsia carriage.
The first link is just and explanation.
The 2nd link will give you and idea how it works.

http://www.sewingplanet.com/index.php/trade/sewing/products/detail/Knitting-Knitting_Machines-bondikey






Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

You might find this interesting too.




Dick


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks, Dick! I think you saved me $32 to spend on yarn!!!
Roxanne


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

The Bond knitting machine is the earlier
version of the Ultimate Sweater Machine.

You will see, at the bottom of the link,
the evolution of the Bond Knitting Machine.

http://www.knitting-machines.seemoreinfo.co.uk/bond-knitting-machine.php

This is good to know when you are looking at the videos
and they mention Bond knitting machine.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I hope that this gives you some inspiration
and does not make you bite your nails,
because you cannot wait for your machine
to arrive!




Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

This is the next video.




I don't have a knitting machine.
But, I love looking at the videos.
Dick


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow! I am still anxious to get my machine, but not biting my nails yet.  I have enough other "toys" to play with for now. But i am sure that I will put it to use as soon as i can! Thanks for the links to the vids. I will watch more of them.
Roxanne :thumbup:


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> This is the next video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol - I have a knitting machine, but I'm afraid to use it. It scares me to death.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

lol - I have a knitting machine, but I'm afraid to use it. It scares me to death.[/quote]

I wonder why. They look like so much fun to use.
There is a guy in another group that I'm in 
that has the older machine and loves it.
I was so surprised when, she mentioned in the video,
that different key plates would work with different yarns
and give you a finer knit. 
The beautiful fabric or sweaters that can be made with 
the machine and so fast!
Dick


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

lettuceshop said:


> DickWorrall said:
> 
> 
> > This is the next video.
> ...


 ;-) I used to be really scared of power tools! Drills and saws gave me goose bumps. Then we had a hail storm and had to do the work ourselves to re-roof and re-side the house because insurance didn't cover enough to pay for labor. My husband was on the roof measuring and calling the numbers to me. I had to steel myself and just do it. When i didn't cut off a finger and saw that it really sped up the work for DH, it wasn't so bad to do it. I impressed the neighbors! So i learned that sometimes you just have to jump in and try things. I don't think the knitting machine would hurt you and if you start practicing with cheaper yarn, it won't cost much. I encourage you to give it a slow try, read the instructions and take it a step at a time. You might really like it!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the links Dick. I have a Singer Lk100 knititng machine, much like the Bond in the videos. I also bought the intarsia carriage, hoping someday i could get instructions on using it. I would recommend investing in the intarsia. If you doin't use it now, you may later. I am glad i made the investment and i think you will too.

Dick, you can find models like mine at E-Bay at a cheap price. It is a good started machine and makes good sweaters for yourself, friends or family members.


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, the USM will make fabric faster than hand knitting.....when everything, including you, is working the way it does in the videos, LOL. In real life, I usually give up and go back to hand knitting because it is faster when you consider that there is a steep learning curve. Stitches drop off either side and in the middle for no reason you can see. Then you have to fiddle around to pick them up. I've spent probably 50 hours on the machine and never--NEVER--got a good piece out of it. Edges are uneven, it knits unevenly, as in smooth one direction, but stiff the other, resulting in a slanted piece of fabric. Or it breaks the yarn. Or the yarn doesn't feed smoothly, resulting in change of tension and stitch gauge. And don't even get me started on the fancy stitches! By the time you do all the fiddling around to make even simple cables, you could have the whole sweater done by hand.

That said, it can make intarsia and color knitting WAY easier than trying to corral a dozen bobbins in your lap...IF, IF...you can get it to actually knit all the stitches without snarling and dropping them. You'll note that even the video masters haves some difficulties... So, for picture knitting, I have used the Knitting Pal much more happily, as it is not a machine, but rather a knitting frame, so it holds the fabric being knit in a nice flat panel like on the Bond, with bobbins hanging down unable to tangle with each other.

Perhaps I expected too much of it, having used the Brother KnitKing for so many years, and it WAS practically magic once you learned to use it! The Bond machines are much simpler and lacking in tension and feed controls, etc., so you need many more practice hours to become proficient. Think Cadillac verses 1969 Volkswagon.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

" ...having used the Brother KnitKing for so many years, and it WAS practically magic once you learned to use it! "

I think you just put the nail on the head, "once you learned to use it". Isn't it that way with anything? When you first started knitting did you have perfect stitches? Unless there is something 'wrong' with the machine they work great! I've made about a dozen sweaters on mine over 5 yrs ago and still wear them. It 'is' different than knitting on a metal bed, or one with a regular carriage and tension mast but you don't need 'many' hours to learn it.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your input!!!! <3


----------

